# itouch - how to tell if its 2nd Gen from the outside?



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

I just received an 8GB itouch as a gift ( from Best Buy). How do I tell from the outside if it'as 2nd generation? I know 2nd gen has something about a volume control and speakers, etc, but I dont 'see' anything. The part number is MB528/CA.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

It's very easy.

The first generation has an essentially flat but chromed metal back, and the bottom is a dark grey colour around the dock connector and headphone jack. Second-generation models have a tapered back (that is, it's a subtle curve on the entire back), and the chrome covers the bottom.

More importantly: the second-generation has a rocker switch on the left side; that's the volume.

Your model number indicates it's a second-generation version.

Also, did you try, y'know, visiting Apple's website to see if it looks familiar?


----------



## wytwolf (Oct 5, 2006)

All you have to do is go the apple website. Apple has sold off their 1st Gen and now only has 2nd Gen available on their website. If you go to the webstore and you select the 8gig touch when you get to the checkout it states: Part Number: MB528C/A


----------



## MediaMan (Sep 11, 2008)

ok thanks. I guess I have the 2nd gen then. 

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Dr_AL (Apr 29, 2007)

The packaging is also very different between the first and second gen models...

First Generation - In a black box with a picture on the front of the iPod with the size written on either side.

Second Generation - In a clear plastic case so you physically see the iPod. There is a sticker overtop of the iPod so it looks like it is on.


----------

